# not receiving emails to subscribed threads



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Can anyone throw any light on this? I have recently stopped receiving emails telling me that someone has posted something on a thread I am subscribed to? It is really annoying but I can't see where to check. The "notify me when a reply is posted" is checked and therefore I can't see what other setting there is. Anybody got anat ideas please? :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've sent a test email to you from the system. Check your email spam folder and spam settings. It might be as you've suggested on the other thread that with your email provider changing, coincident with notifications stopping, that your new provider has different settings and is blocking our mail.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

I've tried different settings so could you try again please? Also I can whitelist an address so what would that be for notifications?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Test email sent  - Sorry for the delay - only just seen your post.

You could try white listing [email protected] and also [email protected]********.co.uk


----------

